
IR decoding with BPF - signa11
https://lwn.net/Articles/759188/
======
crispyambulance
I vaguely remember IR capability on PC's or laptops in the late 90's. Haven't
seen anything like that since other than odd USB devices for fun/hobbyists.

What is the intended use-cases for the capability of decoding IR. Why would
you want to talk with your PC in IR?

I guess it the article is a bit weird going into all this detail but there's
no discussion about _WHY_ or what for?

~~~
magmastonealex
One reason is to use infrared remotes with an HTPC.

With LIRC (and now possibly this more performant solution), you could use
pretty much any remote you could find with your computer, with cheaply
available and DIY receivers.

It's great not to need to use a keyboard and mouse to control something like
Kodi, and be able to use the same remote you use for your TV.

------
fake-name
Why the hell is this in _every_ kernel?

~~~
icebraining
It's not, they're optional modules (drivers/media/rc).

~~~
jacobush
So in _every_ kernel source tree, not in every build. Good!

